# 2017.. 65gal in wall build



## Channaman (Dec 10, 2015)

Hey reefers.. figured I would finally introduce myself and make a small build thread to document my tank progress.

My first tank was a 55gal reef complete setup that i purchased from forum member koopie a year ago. Being my first tank ever I learned a lot during the last year.. one thing I realized was I needed to make maintenance easier. I started finishing my basement and decided to build a new tank into the wall backing onto the mechanical room for ease of maintenance. I was limited to 36" length and decided on a 65gal reef ready tank with ghost overflow that I picked up on the forums for a great price.

Started with fiji pink and 80lbs of caribsea dry base rock. Water went in second week of December 2016. Pics are from this past week just over 2 months old. Coralline is starting to show and lot of little critters running around so I think everything is maturing nicely. Went through a large diatom bloom but a strawberry conch and a handful of trochus have cleaned up at least 90% of it.

Look forward to being part of the community and learning from the more experienced reefers here

Current livestock:
2 Occ. Clowns
Midas Blenny
Large Brittle Star
Strawberry Conch
Trochus, nassarius, hermits

Equipment:
65 Gallon Rimless 36x18x24 with Ghost Overflow and Bean Animal style drain
Macspect Razor r420r 10k Lighting
Ecotech MP10
Eheim Return Pump
Reef Octopus 110-INT
Phosban Reactor running NYOS phosi-Ex
Tunze 3155 ATO


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Nice aquascaping and set up


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Looking awesome! Rock work is pretty stellar. Love in wall tanks. Look so clean. Can't wait to get mine going


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Channaman (Dec 10, 2015)

Thanks.. i am pretty happy with how the rockscape came out.. definitely one of the benefits of dry rock is having the time to play with it although I regret not chiseling more to getting things fitting tighter.

The in wall is definitely nice especially when you can expose two sides. I tried to keep it as clean as possible with no access on front but im starting to realize that I need a front door.. its extremely hard to place corals from behind especially with this tank.. 24" tall is a challenge


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Love the aquascape...once the corals grow it will look amazing...


----------

